# OpenJPA-Exception beim Tomee



## Samson_Miller (25. Jan 2015)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade auf einem neuen Rechner mein JSF-Projekt aufzusetzen. Das stellt mich gerade vor unerwarteten Problemen. Als Server setze ich den Tomee 1.7.1 ein und habe diesen in Eclipse auch eingebunden. Wenn ich den Server starte, dann läuft auch alles soweit ganz gut, auch die Startseite von meinem Projekt wird im Browser angezeigt. In der Console sehe ich aber schon eine Warnung von openjpa:


```
openjpa.Enhance - Creating subclass for "[##Liste meine Entitäten##]" This means that your application will be less efficient and will consume more memory than it would if you ran the OpenJPA enhancer.
```

Sobald ich eine Unsterseite aufrufe, werden auch die entsprechenden SQL-Statements ausgeführt, allerdings bekomme ich nur eine Fehlerseite und in der Console steht:


```
WARNUNG: Unexpected exception from beforeCompletion; transaction will roll back
javax.validation.ConstraintViolationException: A validation constraint failure occurred for class "org.apache.openjpa.enhance.##meine Entität##$pcsubclass".
```

Und im Browser steht:


```
ava.lang.NullPointerException - The bean encountered a non-application exception; nested exception is: <openjpa-2.4.0-nonfinal-1598334-r422266:1599166 nonfatal general error> org.apache.openjpa.persistence.PersistenceException: null
at org.apache.openjpa.jdbc.kernel.JDBCStoreManager.setInverseRelation(JDBCStoreManager.java:453)
```

Wenn ich das Projekt mit Maven baue und dann im Tomee normal deploye, dann funktiert es einwandfrei.
Ich vermute, es liegt irgendwie an der Konfiguration in Eclipse. Kann mir vielleicht hier ein weiterhelfen?


----------

